# our new doggy.



## Steff (Jul 27, 2010)

This is woody he is 11 weeks x


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 27, 2010)

He's seriously cute, is he a Boxer?


----------



## rachelha (Jul 27, 2010)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 27, 2010)

Woody is lovely. I bet he will get lots of love fuss and attention. Who is on doggy walking duties, or will it be shared?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 27, 2010)

Steffie said:


> This is woody he is 11 weeks x



Oh he is soooooooooooo cute, but people mustn't put pictures of baby animals on the forum, I don't get anything done!(give him akiss and cuddle from me) Sheena


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2010)

he is a cross between a staff and a terrier x 

he has slept most of the time we have had him lol x

caroline its a pressie for our son so he will be doing most of it but that novelty will soon lay off so it will be muggins here lol x


----------



## shirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh he's sooooo cute!


----------



## Viki (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahhh Steff hes yummy!!! really nice mix too, i love the fact hes still a fluffy terrier!

Congrats guys!


----------



## Donald (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking doggie just thinking do you think once he is older that your OH might take him on his round with him if he is allowed to give him a nice long walk.


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2010)

lol donald we have already had that idea.


----------



## am64 (Jul 27, 2010)

very very cute steffie xxx


----------



## lyndasw (Jul 27, 2010)

He's lovely


----------



## twinnie (Jul 27, 2010)

he soooo cute steff


----------



## Donald (Jul 27, 2010)

Steffie said:


> lol donald we have already had that idea.



Hah ok great minds and all that.


----------



## thedame (Jul 28, 2010)

Seriously cute Steffie- how can anyone not smile at that


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2010)

Steffie said:


> he is a cross between a staff and a terrier x
> 
> he has slept most of the time we have had him lol x
> 
> caroline its a pressie for our son so he will be doing most of it but that novelty will soon lay off so it will be muggins here lol x



He's great! Did your son choose the name?


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> He's great! Did your son choose the name?



yeah he sure did Northey we had an inkling he would choose woody lol


----------



## Viki (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Steff - hows is he settling in? xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2010)

Viki said:


> Hey Steff - hows is he settling in? xx



real well hun, a few crys at about 10 when he went to bed but wen we got up this morning he had done all his business on the newspaper so thats good, went out and bought him a few toys today he aint left them be since 1 lol x


----------



## am64 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey steffie that sounds such fun ...
when we got fender, my son every 30 minutes would call him into the garden and say " do a wee" over and over again and when fen did he would get congratulated !! he learnt pretty quickly ...are there any pup training classes that the lad can take him to ?
also hows the old gal getting on with him?


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2010)

am64 said:


> hey steffie that sounds such fun ...
> when we got fender, my son every 30 minutes would call him into the garden and say " do a wee" over and over again and when fen did he would get congratulated !! he learnt pretty quickly ...are there any pup training classes that the lad can take him to ?
> also hows the old gal getting on with him?



she cant be bothered lol, she just shuns him but she is so old now she cant be bothered with most things lol

ave not looked into classes yet


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2010)

Well we have had another uneventful day he has a bad habit of sniffing around the bin though and draggin things out of it grrr.


----------



## am64 (Jul 28, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well we have had another uneventful day he has a bad habit of sniffing around the bin though and draggin things out of it grrr.



knock that on the head ....move the BIN !!! or again do the praising when he comes away ..use distraction xxx good luck hunni xxx ps i bet hes well cute when he does it hey ??


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> knock that on the head ....move the BIN !!! or again do the praising when he comes away ..use distraction xxx good luck hunni xxx ps i bet hes well cute when he does it hey ??



the bin is up on the top now hun lol , he came out with the tin carton of the toad in the hole last night lol


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 29, 2010)

Get a clicker or shout 'no' at the top of your voice whenever he heads in that direction. Then escort him out of the room and praise him when he follows you.


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Get a clicker or shout 'no' at the top of your voice whenever he heads in that direction. Then escort him out of the room and praise him when he follows you.



Doing the shout at top of voice thing at the minute LOL. not working but he gets the message with a tap on the nose.


----------



## Viki (Jul 29, 2010)

Steff - are you going to take him to Puppy classes? They are great fun and the dogs learn more about social interacting from eachother than they ever could from us!!

Ps. Id avoid using a clicker as a way of distracting him, they are best used as a way of reinforcing positive behaviours in training, when associated with a treat!

Your voice is defo the best thing whilst hes this age, and keep it low and stern  used to make me laugh when id see owners trying to discipiline their dogs in high pitched, squeaky voices and the dogs thougt it was a great game! 

(it was embarrasing when i pointed this out to one client once and said that what she was using should be "playtime" voice only. She looked very confused and then i realised that her actual voice really was THAT highpitched and squeaky!!  oops!)


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2010)

Viki said:


> Steff - are you going to take him to Puppy classes? They are great fun and the dogs learn more about social interacting from eachother than they ever could from us!!
> 
> Ps. Id avoid using a clicker as a way of distracting him, they are best used as a way of reinforcing positive behaviours in training, when associated with a treat!
> 
> ...



Not to sure about the classes money is very very tight at the minute we are having to pay out ?80 on monday for his injections.


----------



## am64 (Jul 29, 2010)

i didnt use clicker or treats but used the 'Act ach' sound when pup doing something you didn't want and PRAISE when they stopped ...basically get their attention and reward them with a game ....if they pick up a shoe for example say a ach and give them a toy they can play with ...


----------



## manu (Jul 30, 2010)

He's lovely, although puppies = lots of hard work! 

You could try to distract him with a treat when you realise he's about to get to the bin, and give him that treat when he comes to you instead...


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2010)

Just been out this morning and got him some doggy choccy drops for a treat he has started doing his business outside on the paper so really progressing well.


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

loving the new avatar steffie xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2010)

am64 said:


> loving the new avatar steffie xx



Shame i could not get my rolls out the way quick enough lmao.


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

THB i didnt notice them ..just the sweet little face peeping out ...is he x border terrier ??


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2010)

am64 said:


> THB i didnt notice them ..just the sweet little face peeping out ...is he x border terrier ??



yeah .........


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

nice cross x...did you think of ...steffie and her staf ...or staffie and her stef xx


----------



## cazscot (Jul 30, 2010)

He is soooo cute  x


----------

